# Where does your dog sleep?



## scrappysmom (Jan 1, 2009)

Mine both sleep with me in a twin sized bed. Hard to imagine a 42 lb Scrappy and a 15 lb Baylee sharing a twin sized bed. Baylee takes up 95% of the bed while Scrappy and I have to share the rest. But I don't mind, they keep me warm. 
Where does _your_  dog(s) sleep?


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

On the bed with me, of course - where else? Bonbon is good - she stays on "her" side and doesn't crowd me. First night she was here I tried having
her sleep in her x-pen right by my bed, but she started barking at 2 a.m., which doesn't go over too well in an apartment building, so she's been on
my bed ever since. :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cosy sleeps with me unless she decides she wants to play in the middle of the night.
Then she's relagated to the floor.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Lexie sleeps with us in a King bed. Krystal goes into her crate. Krystal likes to cuddle at bedtime but doesn't (so far) want to sleep with us.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

In my queen sized bed with dh, me and the poodle (Wolfie sleeps in the crook of my knees)


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

They both sleep in the bed with us. Well, Sophie finds her spot and is there until I wake her up in the morning. Annie goes up and down the stairs quite a bit and sometimes she decides to sleep in our bed and sometimes she sleeps in her bed on the floor.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

London has slept in her crate in our bedroom since the day we brought her home.

We let her on the bed with us for about 10 minutes before bedtime, and when we're ready to go to sleep, we say "London, go night-night", and she will jump off the bed and go into her crate.  One of us will get up to close the crate (I just KNOW she would pee on the floor or play noisily at night if we didn't!). She'll sleep from 10pm to about 6am (or at least lay in there quietly...lol), and then my hubby gets up to take her potty.

After she goes potty around 6am, he puts her on the bed with me with her bone and she'll chew on her bone and/or sleep on the bed with me until I get up around 7am.


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

Queso has a bed right next to ours so she can look up and make sure we're still there.


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

Jasmyne goes to bed with me and snuggles until hubby comes to bed...then he puts her in her kennel. Quigley is a wild man so he sleeps in his kennel and exercise pen!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i posted this in another thread awhile back, its a picture of us all sleeping so you have a true representation...


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Joe @ Jan 2 2009, 01:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697600


> i posted this in another thread awhile back, its a picture of us all sleeping so you have a true representation...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow Joe, you are VERY tall!!! LOL :biggrin: 




Daisy sleeps either on our bed smooshed between us or down near our legs/feet, or she sleeps in her bed. If we move around too much she gets up to sleep in her bed, but usually she stays up with us for the whole night.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Harry sleeps with us. He moves around a lot and seems to throw himself down on the bed in different positions all night. 
Teddy sleeps in his crate with the door open in an ex-pen next to our bed. I would like Teddy to sleep with us , too, 
but for some reason he seems to think my duvet cover is a pee pad!! Every time I allow him on the bed.... 
he pees :shocked: ... needless to say, he isn't 
allowed on the bed with us. Maybe when he gets a little older we'll try again.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Boo & Hannah both sleep with dh & me in our kingsize bed, usually in the middle while I cling to the edge because they tend to spread out crossways taking up half of my half of the bed.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

My three sleep with us in our king size bed. Ruby slept in her crate until we brought Olive home. We got Olive when she was six months old and had been kept in an x-pen. She cried and cried in the crate. We tried everything even moving her to a larger crate and putting Ruby in there with her. Nothing worked for very long and we just couldn't take it anymore so we moved them to our bed. Same thing with Willie...we tried the crate mainly due to the fact that when we brought him home he had an e-collar on because of his eye being removed. We didn't want him walking off the bed. 

The worst part of having them in bed with us is that I hate moving them so I can get comfortable....so I end up sleeping like crap! :w00t: Seriously spoiled Maltese and Shih Tzu!!! :wub:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Xo Daisy Baby oX @ Jan 2 2009, 04:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697627


> QUOTE (Joe @ Jan 2 2009, 01:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697600





> i posted this in another thread awhile back, its a picture of us all sleeping so you have a true representation...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow Joe, you are VERY tall!!! LOL :biggrin: 




Daisy sleeps either on our bed smooshed between us or down near our legs/feet, or she sleeps in her bed. If we move around too much she gets up to sleep in her bed, but usually she stays up with us for the whole night.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes he really is tall! But he really has short arms and legs too LOL.


----------



## Kissie and Prissy's Mom (Dec 28, 2007)

In the 24 years we have had Maltese, all of them have slept in the bed with us. At one time that meant there were 5 in the bed!!! Now we only have 2 so maybe we should add more!!??!! Jan


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

With me. Scarlett is such a cuddler at night.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Jan 2 2009, 05:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697649


> QUOTE (Xo Daisy Baby oX @ Jan 2 2009, 04:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697627





> QUOTE (Joe @ Jan 2 2009, 01:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697600





> i posted this in another thread awhile back, its a picture of us all sleeping so you have a true representation...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow Joe, you are VERY tall!!! LOL :biggrin: 




Daisy sleeps either on our bed smooshed between us or down near our legs/feet, or she sleeps in her bed. If we move around too much she gets up to sleep in her bed, but usually she stays up with us for the whole night.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes he really is tall! But he really has short arms and legs too LOL.
[/B][/QUOTE]

But, oh, so thin!

Madison and Axel sleep with us - Madison is a "low sleeper" at our knees or lower, and Axel is a "high sleeper,' preferring to lay his little head on my pillow. Shelby, the cat, likes to sleep on my pillow, too. This could explain my lack of sleep!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

On the floor--my side of the bed in his doggie bed. He doesn't like to sleep IN the bed and I actually prefer it that way


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (scrappysmom @ Jan 2 2009, 03:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697558


> Where does _your_ dog(s) sleep? [/B]


Dog...what dog? :blush: Sassy sleeps in our King sized bed with us. :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Kallie and Catcher sleep in bed with me. Kallie has her special spot and pops over to it as soon as I get in bed. She like to sleep right next to me sort of in a spoon position. She's very cuddly to sleep with.

Catcher is all over the bed. He tries to sleep sort of on my head but I just don't think it is sanitary to have his butt on my head and it's his butt that he puts there!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Jan 2 2009, 06:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697649


> QUOTE (Xo Daisy Baby oX @ Jan 2 2009, 04:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697627





> QUOTE (Joe @ Jan 2 2009, 01:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697600





> i posted this in another thread awhile back, its a picture of us all sleeping so you have a true representation...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow Joe, you are VERY tall!!! LOL :biggrin: 




Daisy sleeps either on our bed smooshed between us or down near our legs/feet, or she sleeps in her bed. If we move around too much she gets up to sleep in her bed, but usually she stays up with us for the whole night.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes he really is tall! But he really has short arms and legs too LOL.
[/B][/QUOTE]
and an oddly misshapen head. lol

mass and mini are my earmuffs. they sleep on either side of my head, on my pillow...until they get annoyed with my tossing and turning then they spoon with me. lol
you'd think since we have a king sized bed and my husband works 3rd shift that they would spread out once in a while...but nope....


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

H & D let me sleep in their queen size bed.


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Gracie allows us to share her kingsize bed. She almost always sleeps at the foot of the bed. We have a very soft down pillow there for her, and she lays her little head on that pillow and sleeps just like a little princess all night long. I think she is entirely too comfortable, though, because I have to literally scrape her out of the bed every morning. She is so not a morning girl!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

QUOTE (Madison's Mom @ Jan 2 2009, 06:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697667


> Wow Joe, you are VERY tall!!! LOL :biggrin:[/B]


it only seems it next to Kim, I am 6'1" and she is 5'1" :biggrin: 


QUOTE


> But, oh, so thin[/B]


i wish :biggrin:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Grandma is the lucky one in our house. Micky sleeps with her. He has a bed on the floor, but he hardly ever sleeps in it. Me, I've got my cat that sleeps near my head, on the right side of my pillow.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

My two sleep in my bed with me. Well Mill always starts off on my bed, then either in her bed on the floor or on the couch in the lounge room, or on my sisters bed, then back to my bed in the morning...lol. She is a wanderer. Murph stays on my bed all night. And Buster my other dog sleeps in the laundry, because of my Mums bad allergies he has to be an outside dog.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Josie sleeps in her kennel in my bedroom. I've tried having her sleep in bed and it just doesn't work. Half the time she chose to go to her kennel on her own anyways.

Josie says: Mommy tosses and turns too much. A girl needs her beauty sleep so I sleep in my kennel.


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

Dusty sleeps in his own bed in our room and Molly sleeps in her crate....it's the best thing to stop all the morning SURPRISE (aka MESS) we had every morning.

Sometimes Dusty will jump on the bed and sleep at our feet.

~Daisy


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

It depends, sometimes Lizzie sleeps with me, sometimes in her bed on the floor next to my bed.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Right now, both my babies sleep in their Xpen. Hubby and I sleep in the family room, right off the living room where the x-pen is. Needless, to say, my back is killing me, from that awful couch.

Once they are old enough...in the bed they come...tweedle dee and tweedle doo. 

We have the box spring right on the floor, as our Kara (RIP), had trouble getting up, plus we're afraid if they would fall off.
Yes, my home, won't be on "Cribs"...LOL, but it's a safe fur-baby house.

I can't wait to have them sleep with us..they are the best little warmers. For some of their naps, I take them on the couch with me...and get some shut eye myself.


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Joe @ Jan 2 2009, 07:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697851


> QUOTE (Madison's Mom @ Jan 2 2009, 06:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697667





> Wow Joe, you are VERY tall!!! LOL :biggrin:[/B]


it only seems it next to Kim, I am 6'1" and she is 5'1" :biggrin: 


QUOTE


> But, oh, so thin[/B]


i wish :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]


I just hope your head really isn't that shape!  I'm also a bit worried about the fluffs, it seems they don't have any ears, is this true?!?!?! :shocked: LOL OK, I'll stop!


----------



## Nataliescents (Dec 27, 2008)

Daisy sleeps with me and my dh in our king size bed she is either on my pillow or cuddled up in my neck. she loves to cuddle


----------



## LilPosh (Aug 1, 2008)

Posh and Diddy sleep in our bed. Posh usually sleeps at my head on my pillow and Diddy sleeps beside me under the covers.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jan 2 2009, 10:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697581


> ... we say "London, go night-night", and she will jump off the bed and go into her crate. [/B]


that is sooo sweet :wub: 


heini sleeps in his little bed, right next to mine. 
when he first came into my life he slept in my bed, mostly on my feet or over my head.

after he is not allowed on beds and sofas no more, he sleeps next to me and that's just fine.
we cuddle before bedtime, I cover him up with my jumoer....and then I tell him night, night, I love you, sleep well, see you in the morning...and kiss him on his nose. then I go to bed.


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Bibi sleeps between my legs and Bacchus sleeps at my side near my shoulder. Karry has the other 3/4 of the King size bed.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (scrappysmom @ Jan 2 2009, 03:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697558


> Mine both sleep with me in a twin sized bed. Hard to imagine a 42 lb Scrappy and a 15 lb Baylee sharing a twin sized bed. Baylee takes up 95% of the bed while Scrappy and I have to share the rest. But I don't mind, they keep me warm.
> Where does _your_  dog(s) sleep?[/B]


At night, Snowball sleeps on the king size bed with us. :wub: 

My husband kisses me goodnight, then Snowball kisses me and my husband goodnight. Then I say some *puppy prayers* with Snowball. I tell him how much we love him, and how much God, his angels, and everybody else loves him. Then, I tell him to have pleasant puppy dreams. Then he goes over next to me and goes to sleep ... just like that. :wub: 

During the day, when he naps, he has a bed pillow and a bed by our sliding glass doors that overlook our deck. He loves that spot.
And, he loves to take naps with me on the loveseat. :wub:


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Jan 3 2009, 08:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=698096


> Right now, both my babies sleep in their Xpen. Hubby and I sleep in the family room, right off the living room where the x-pen is. Needless, to say, my back is killing me, from that awful couch.
> 
> Once they are old enough...in the bed they come...tweedle dee and tweedle doo.
> 
> ...



That is probably the sweetest thing I've heard, the things we do for our "kids". When we had our pug, the first week he had a really hard time at night and would just whine and make these crazy noises all night long. He slept in our bathroom with the door open and a baby gate at the door but he would still whine, my bf slept on the floor in front of the bathroom door for a week so that Buster would feel more comfortable. It was so cute, poor guy had a sore back for weeks after that! We had also crated Daisy at night when we first got her and the bf would sleep with his harm hanging off the bed so she could see that we were still right by her. It seemed to put her at ease and keep her from whining. I guess I'm the lucky one in it since I wasn't sleeping on the floor or having my arm fall asleep from hanging off the bed!!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

All "FIVE" of mine sleep in our King size bed with ease!!!


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

Bleu sleeps at my feet or between my legs. I wake many a mornings sore because I did not want to move because of him. Mia sleeps under the covers between hubby and me. Chihuahua's are know to be burrowers and she loves being under the covers. That took a lot for hubby to get use to.


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Bentley sleeps in the same spot every night...right in between my husband and I. He sleeps this head next to mine and his booty next to hubby!  He must be covered at all times and will sleep until I get up. Sometimes 7 hours, sometimes 11 hours. He never moves or asks to get up until I wake up. He is a sleeper and a snuggler!


----------

